# Wash and Wax.......



## &gt;Russ&lt; (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello one and all.
I know this subject has probably been discussed time and time again.
I've just got my TTR back from the bodyshop following some clown pranging it and I want to give it a good wash, wax and some liquid leather lovin. I've got a good shampoo and can get the liquid leather however what is the favoured wax/shining product on this forum??????


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Depends on your budget?


----------



## &gt;Russ&lt; (Jan 15, 2008)

Fair point.
Umm I don't want to break the bank but I rather spend a little more and get a good product rather than get a crap one.
How much do people generally spend on something like this?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

What colour is your car?

An expensive wax can look rubbish if the prep work isnt very good. Id recommend the following:

wash
clay - meguiars kit for £12 ish
wash

Then depending on budget
polish - autoglym super resin polish for £8 ish
cheap option wax - Meguiars NXT wax £15 ish
Expensive wax - Swissvax onyx / sapphir £40 - £60 (it will however last you years!)

If youre going to go down the swissvax route then you will need to use cleaner swissvax fluid before application £15 ish


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

Swisswax is the best stuff IMHO

There a few types, I use Saphir, but after clay baring, cleaning and polishing the finish is amazing and has lasted the whole summer.
Its so good a friend of a friend who works for Audi looked at it and thought the paint was as good as he had seen on a 5 year old car!

Its that good
All for about £100

Its worth it


----------



## &gt;Russ&lt; (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.
The car's metallic black.
How long would the clay kit take to apply etc?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Claying will depend on how dirty the car is after being washed. But to do a thorough job allow about an hour and a half.


----------

